
How to conduct interviews with candidates you already know will be rejected? - sosilkj
https://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/145541/as-an-interviewer-how-to-conduct-interviews-with-candidates-you-already-know-wi
======
sosilkj
One aspect that stuck out to me: OP states that he/she is more or less coerced
by HR to conduct such interviews. Great example of the lunatics taking over
the asylum, in my opinion.

